# A LAN-based P2P? [SOLVED]

## shepmaster

Hey all:

My friends and I just set up a small hamachi network (encrypted tunneling/VPN). Seems to be working fine, and we can all see each other. However, I'm looking for an easy way to share files between all of us (the original point of this). Currently, we are using SMB to share things, but it has some notable limitations.

The basic needs/wants I have is that it needs to be cross-platform Mac/Linux/Windows, offer easy IP-based networking (to restrict to just our network), and a way to browse among the computers (manual IP typing is OK...).

We have thought of NFS, AFS, HTTP, FTP, but none of them really get all of it, with FTP being the closest in my mind.

Any bright ideas?Last edited by shepmaster on Wed Jan 18, 2006 4:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kojiro

ssh/scp/rsync would be what I would use. I *do* use, is more like.

----------

## tuxmin

So what features do you need? Have you considered webdav?

Apache is available for about any OS and you can use IP and/or password restriction. There are possibilities for transparent networking over webdav at least for Windows and Linux. There might be something for MacOS X -- but I'm not familiar with this OS.

EDIT: Maybe IIS supports webdav, too?

Alex!!!

----------

## nielchiano

I'm not familiar with it, but can't you just run a bittorrent tracker?

 *shepmaster wrote:*   

> My friends and I just set up a small hamachi network (encrypted tunneling/VPN). Seems to be working fine, and we can all see each other. 

 

Ok, off topic, I know...

What software do you use for that VPN? I had almost the same idea to do here with my friends...

----------

## shepmaster

 *nielchiano wrote:*   

> Ok, off topic, I know...
> 
> What software do you use for that VPN? I had almost the same idea to do here with my friends...

 

It's called hamachi. It works quite well under Windows (install and it works), Linux I had to compile the tun/tap driver as a module, otherwise it was fine, and evidently Mac OS X works the same way. (I run my Mac through the linux one, so I'm too lazy to set it up). The downside is it is not OSS, but it is free.

----------

## shepmaster

ssh/scp/rsync: All are a bit... lower-level than some of us would prefer. While I love mucking about with command lines, not everyone in our group does. The nice easy GUI is the way to go.

WebDAV, when I set it up before, was a pain in the ass, and seemed spotty at best. Apache is definetly true, but the browsing isn't there as much as I'd like.

What we actually ended up using was Direct Connect. I know, it is a blast from the past, but it provided exactly what I want. There are clients for all 3 OSes, it supports brosing and searching, queues, resumable downloads, a chat. I just set up a DC hub on my gentoo box using opendchub, and everyone connects to that. I then connect via the command line with microdc.  Works really well!

Thanks guys!

----------

## tnt

does microdc support TTH ?

----------

## anidabi

 *tnt wrote:*   

> does microdc support TTH ?

 

No.

----------

